# Trying to relate LR to PS in fixing photos



## MVPinFLA (Jun 10, 2015)

I have been using Photoshop for years and have just started with Lightroom.  I have been reading all about it and watching tutorials like crazy.  I like LR a lot, except for two things.  

The Auto Tone results are so different from PS.  I don't know what to do about the way Auto Tone works.  Is there a way to make it act like the PS Auto Tone?  There also isn't an Auto Color.   The auto controls would probably work for half of my photos, so it would be nice to have something like them.

LR doesn't have Smart Sharpen. I really like the masking feature in LR sharpen, especially  when used with the Alt key showing how much masking is applied.  Does  the Amount in sharpen correlate to the Amount in PS? I would normally use an amount of 100 to start with in PS; but the PS scale goes up to 500.  Using 100 on a 150 scale might be way too much.  

I am sure that the proper way to use the LR adjustments will become apparent after I play with it some more; but I am excited about this new tool and want to be able to replace most of the need for PS if possible as soon as possible.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.   Are you shooting RAW?  If you are, the controls in LR should be familiar to you.  They are the same as those that you see in ACR including the range values of the adjustment sliders.  I don't know about adjustment ranges in the PS filters, but it would seem that these probably cover the same range using different end points.  In PS the Sharpen range is a percentage, your 100 = 100% out of a possible 500%.  LR Sharpening defaults to 25 (these are unit-less values).  So 25 out of 150 is about 16% of the way from 0 - 150, where as your 100% is 20% of the way between 0% and 500%


----------



## MVPinFLA (Jun 10, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.   Are you shooting RAW?  If you are, the controls in LR should be familiar to you.  They are the same as those that you see in ACR including the range values of the adjustment sliders.  I don't know about adjustment ranges in the PS filters, but it would seem that these probably cover the same range using different end points.  In PS the Sharpen range is a percentage, your 100 = 100% out of a possible 500%.  LR Sharpening defaults to 25 (these are unit-less values).  So 25 out of 150 is about 16% of the way from 0 - 150, where as your 100% is 20% of the way between 0% and 500%



I am not using RAW and have only used ACR on a few occasions normally to adjust white balance.  But I do like how ACR works; which is probably why I am appreciating how LR works.  I was making the same assumptions as you were and have been trying to test it; but it will take a lot of trial and error.  The smart sharpen appears to utilize the masking, so I will need to determine a preset for Amount, Radius and Masking that I can start with.  I really like the preset features.  I can see where I will be using them a lot.


----------



## HappyMartin (Jun 12, 2015)

I recently moved my sharpening protocol from PS to LR. I think LR is a different approach. I don't think the numbers correlate in any meaningful way. 

Having the the noise reduction in the same panel makes lots of sense. Sharpening and noise reduction should always be considered together.


----------



## MVPinFLA (Jun 12, 2015)

HappyMartin said:


> I recently moved my sharpening protocol from PS to LR. I think LR is a different approach. I don't think the numbers correlate in any meaningful way.
> 
> Having the the noise reduction in the same panel makes lots of sense. Sharpening and noise reduction should always be considered together.



I agree wholeheartedly.  After playing with a bunch of photos yesterday, I don't think that LR does the same amount of sharpening, meaning there is no direct percentage correlation to the numbers.  Like most software, I will just need to get used to it.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 12, 2015)

Here is a two part article on LR Sharpening.  It refers to LR3 and is 4 years old but it is still valid.  I found it extremely useful when I was learning how to use the LR toolset.
https://x-equals.com/blog/sharpening-in-lightroom-part-1-of-2/


----------



## MVPinFLA (Jun 12, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Here is a two part article on LR Sharpening.  It refers to LR3 and is 4 years old but it is still valid.  I found it extremely useful when I was learning how to use the LR toolset.
> https://x-equals.com/blog/sharpening-in-lightroom-part-1-of-2/



Thanks Cletus.  I have been reading and watching many tutorials lately.  )  This is a good one,


----------

